# DG piccolo, watery coffee, help?



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello all, im normally a tea man but i do like the odd coffee when im in that type of cafe ie. americano, grande or latte but not expresso. So i picked up this nice little machine 2day for £45, got it home, ran it through clean (4 hot plain water cups?) and then wacked in a americano pod which i also bought. However i wasnt impressed tbh, and i tried 4 pods (americano only) with 220ml in it, and to me they tasted watery, im gutted because i really want to like it, but i think instant coffee tastes better than this! am i doing something wrong??? please help. thanks m


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello all, im normally a tea man but i do like the odd coffee when im in that type of cafe ie. americano, grande or latte but not expresso. So i picked up this nice little machine 2day for £45, got it home, ran it through clean (4 hot plain water cups?) and then wacked in a americano pod which i also bought. However i wasnt impressed tbh, and i tried 4 pods (americano only) with 220ml in it, and to me they tasted watery, im gutted because i really want to like it, but i think instant coffee tastes better than this! am i doing something wrong??? please help. thanks m


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not many, if any, pod fans here. Forum is home to the appreciation of freshly roasted beans to produce the very best in brewed and espresso coffee. Maybe, give it a go.

Not helpful posting the same post in different forum sections.


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not many, if any, pod fans here. Forum is home to the appreciation of freshly roasted beans to produce the very best in brewed and espresso coffee. Maybe, give it a go.
> 
> Not helpful posting the same post in different forum sections.


This is the first post ive ever put on here, so i didnt know where to put it tbh, why is it not helpful putting it on 2 sections? Has that put you out? what is the problem with that?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try pulling an espresso then add water to it as at the moment, you are running all the water through the pod, diluting as you go



mac74 said:


> Hello all, im normally a tea man but i do like the odd coffee when im in that type of cafe ie. americano, grande or latte but not expresso. So i picked up this nice little machine 2day for £45, got it home, ran it through clean (4 hot plain water cups?) and then wacked in a americano pod which i also bought. However i wasnt impressed tbh, and i tried 4 pods (americano only) with 220ml in it, and to me they tasted watery, im gutted because i really want to like it, but i think instant coffee tastes better than this! am i doing something wrong??? please help. thanks m


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

mac74 said:


> This is the first post ive ever put on here, so i didnt know where to put it tbh, *why is it not helpful putting it on 2 sections*? Has that put you out? what is the problem with that?


To be frank it isn't normally good forum etiquette.. nothing to do with this forum just generally.

That said you might not be a regular user of internet forums - so might not know - just think of it like starting two conversations in a pub... not exactly the end of the world but not really polite not least as you might end up repeating yourself etc.

That aside:

1) Welcome to the forums 

2) Is it possible to pull a shorter drink from the machine and then separately add a bit more water?

As there is a difference between a 30ml espresso topped up with (say) 190ml water vs 220ml of water pulled through a coffee dose.

If the initial espresso is "nice" then watering it down to make a long black/americano would (in most peoples taste) be a nicer drink than a very long.. lungo...


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Drewster said:



> To be frank it isn't normally good forum etiquette.. nothing to do with this forum just generally.
> 
> That said you might not be a regular user of internet forums - so might not know - just think of it like starting two conversations in a pub... not exactly the end of the world but not really polite not least as you might end up repeating yourself etc.
> 
> ...


 Firstly thanks, 4 the welcome, yes it would be possible to pull a shorter drink from it, and then adding plain water but wouldnt that make it weaker and more watery? and as i said i dont like expresso so i dont know? However, are these pod machines known as being shite? to a real coffee drinker, as they are advertised as just like a coffee shop drink?? and ive read loads of reviews on them saying they are good. But even as a none coffee drinker they dont taste all that? Im looking 4 a good filter coffee taste, without buying a big unit, cost is not a problem. thanks m


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well if it is watery (already) I'd try doing "something" to make it shorter...

a) Pulling an espresso and adding "a bit" of water....

or

b) Just pulling less water through it....

I don't actually know about the kit you have but most of us making espresso based drinks start with a dose of about 14-18grams of (freshly) ground coffee and pull that into around about 30ml (or actually 30grams) of "coffee".

I doubt if your kit/pods has anything like 14-18 gram doses...

Give it a go and let us know


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

sorry idont like expresso, just filter type coffee, but dont have room 4 that size unit. thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mac74 said:


> sorry idont like expresso, just filter type coffee, but dont have room 4 that size unit. thanks


Your pod machine allows you to dial an espresso or Americano. All it does it push more waater through the pod. Tell it to make an espresso which is just concentrated, then top it up with hot water to make your Americano is


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure it should be watery, it should taste bad but not watery... To be honest, you are probably better off with an aeropress and a rhino hand grinder, at least you could pick decent whole beans, and you will get that decent filter taste... Just a cheap set up like that would smash a dulce gusto. Those pod systems are just terrible. I came here with the same issue with a tassimo! Once you realise how good coffee can actually be you wont look back... Its expensive to actually pull a decent real espresso at home. Depends how far you want to go???

good luck..


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If youre after good filter type coffee you may me better off using a french press, aeropress or V60. There are loads other options but these may suit your needs better


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok thanks drewster, i must have wandered into the wrong forum for the answers im looking for, but you must know something about the general feeling towards pod machines? Are they rubbish? Should i get something else? bearing in mine that i am a occasional user? Coming on here, makes me feel a little like cinderella! thanks m


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

I was thinking going 4 a tassimo b4 i got this, was that disappointing also?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Threads merged


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

mac74 said:


> Ok thanks drewster, i must have wandered into the wrong forum for the answers im looking for, but you must know something about the general feeling towards pod machines? Are they rubbish? Should i get something else? bearing in mine that i am a occasional user? Coming on here, makes me feel a little like cinderella! thanks m


To be honest (as per a few replies above) you can get really good long coffee drinks pretty cheaply with a french press or filters.... A plastic V60 and filters only costs about a tenner... a rhino (hand) grinder about £30 and you'll pretty soon be making really nice coffee (with decent beans) I bet a lot nicer than pods.....

Have a look through the "Brewed" forum.....


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Your pod machine allows you to dial an espresso or Americano. All it does it push more waater through the pod. Tell it to make an espresso which is just concentrated, then top it up with hot water to make your Americano is


 its a manual maker, so u hold lever until enough water is done, but ive just tried it again against a carte noire instant coffee, and it now seems better???? maybe somethings bedded in a bit? ehh??


----------



## mac74 (Dec 28, 2015)

I dont know what french press is, or a v60, but i will look into it. Thanks m


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

mac74 as you said yourself , you do not like espresso coffee, you want / like brewed coffee. The POD and capsule machines are not intended to make brewed coffee.

The volume of coffee and type (brewed) coffee you would be better off with French press, Aero press or V60. These would all give you the type and volume of coffee you are after / prefer.

As other members have said, for GOOD coffee you need good fresh coffee beans and a grinder AND using the correct amount of ground coffee commensurate with the volume of coffee you wish to make. A POD will have typically about 5 to 7 gms of coffee in it, this will NOT make the volume of coffee you require. THINK 1/4 teaspoon of tea in teapot for 3 mugs.


----------

